# friendly Anemones to all fish?



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

just wondering what kind of Anemone i can get that won't sting and kill my fish. i dont have any knowledge on how to care for them as well but i will look into it thanks to all.

i have a 150g. i have a Coralife 260w light is this good for it.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't think you'll have to worry about any anemones killing any of you fish unless you have really small fish. Also that coralife 260w Powercompact may not be enough light for most anemones, maybe go for a good t5 or mh.


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

E-THUG said:


> I don't think you'll have to worry about any anemones killing any of you fish unless you have really small fish. Also that coralife 260w Powercompact may not be enough light for most anemones, maybe go for a good t5 or mh.


what kind of anemone do you think i should get that is easy to take care of


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I though E-THUG got banned or something? Or am i just lying?

Sorry dont mean to g o off topic...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, i will call BS on them killing only small fish...my Haddoni has killed a foxface, a 5" PBT and wounded another fish, it also wont even let my clowns host in it without trying to eat them....you will need more lighting than that to keep anemones alive... i would recommend you start off with something like a "rock anemone" that is not extremely demanding

I have a 155 gallon tank and 1080 watts of lighting to give you an idea of what you should aim for... 260 W isnt much


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

wow 1080w of light your tanks water must be hot. i will look into a rock anemone thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

getin dachopuh said:


> wow 1080w of light your tanks water must be hot. i will look into a rock anemone thanks


Nope... 80 average, the max i have seen is 84 with no fans on... 6000 something GPH of turnover helps, and i have about 245 gals of total volume... 125 gal sump that holds about 80 gals of water


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Why not stick to the bubble tip anemone? Always a beauty.
Mine hide behind the rock work so i cant feed it. I just hope the cyclopeeze get into somehow.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Chapz said:


> Why not stick to the bubble tip anemone? Always a beauty.
> Mine hide behind the rock work so i cant feed it. I just hope the cyclopeeze get into somehow.


If your anemone is hiding in the rockwork, it is unhappy, and will prob die if its not getting any light...


----------

